# 1100€ Gaming PC, Passt das so?



## Noyis (29. März 2016)

*1100€ Gaming PC, Passt das so?*

Hallo Leute, 


ich bräuchte mal euren Rat. Ich bin gerade dabei mir einen Gaming Rechner auf die Beine zustellen und würde ganz gerne noch mal ein paar abschließende Meinungen dazu hören. Also Budget wäre 1100€, ich könnte auch noch auf 1200€, wenn es denn dann sinnvoll wäre (p/l mäßig bzw. qualitätsmäßig). Gespielt wird so gut wie alles. Würde gerne Witcher und das kommende Dark Souls 3 auf recht hohen Settings zocken können. Ich habe momentan einen 1080p/60Hz Monitor, also eigentlich nichts wirklich weltbewegendes. 
Übertakten werde ich nur dezent, wenn man das mal so sagen kann :haha: Daher auch keine Wasserkühlung und was es nicht alles gibt. 


Und so würde das ganze (bisher) aussehen:


1 x Western Digital WD Blue   1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX)
1 x Crucial MX200  250GB, SATA (CT250MX200SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i5-6600K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80662I56600K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-17-17-35 (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro + Backplate, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort, lite retail (11244-01-20G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P
1 x Cryorig H7 (CR-H7A)
1 x Corsair Carbide Series 400C mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011081-WW)
1 x Super Flower Golden Green HX 550W ATX 2.3 (SF-550P14XE (HX))]


Wo würdet ihr als erstes anpacken? Bedanke mich schon mal bei Euch


----------



## Golgomaph (29. März 2016)

Hey!

Du kannst mal hier http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-kompontenten-kaufberatung/9350213-1400a-gaming-pc-monitor.html rein schauen, dürfte nahezu die gleiche Zusammenstellung sein.

Im wesentlichen: Passt alles zusammen und könntest du so übernehmen, aber "anpacken" würde ich zuerst beim Netzteil.
Habe das Super-Flower-Golden-Green-550W mal gegoogelt .. Super Flower Golden Green HX Test Netzteil Auf anderen Seiten ist von fehlenden oder nicht richtig/spät auslösenden Schutzmechanismen die Rede, aber beim PCGH-Test hat es nicht mal die 80+Gold-Zertifizierung bestanden.
 Ich würde dir empfehlen, zu einem 61095 - 550 Watt Corsair CS Series Modular 80+ Gold oder einem 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze zu greifen, die haben zwar "nur" eine Bronze-Zertifizierung, dafür ist aber zumindest das Corsair-Modell günstiger. Zudem haben beide verlinkten Netzteile abnehmbare Kabel,  im Gegensatz zum Super Flower kannst du also alle Kabel, die du nicht brauchst, einfach abklemmen und sie stören dich nicht mehr.

Board passt, für den Preis bekommst du zur Zeit aber auch dass MSI Z170A Krait Gaming 3X (7A11-005R) .. 30€ Cashback bis zum 30.04. .. dann bist du bei den ~109€ vom Gigabyte-Board.
Falls du aber übertakten wirst, könnten dir bei dem ein paar Annehmlichkeiten und Vorteile winken. 
Hier https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/Z170A-KRAIT-GAMING-3X.html#hero-overview sieht man in der Auflistung der Features ein paar Dinge die dass Overclocking betreffen, in wie fern diese dir am Ende dann jedoch etwas nützen kann ich dir nicht sagen. Aber Haben ist meistens gut.

Also "Dezent" übertakten ist mit dem Kühler möglich, mehr aber höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht. Ich würde sagen, wenn du schon eine einfach übertaktbare CPU und ein Board mit einem fürs Übertakten geeigneten Chipsatz kaufst, dann hole dir auch einen entsprechenden Kühler, damit du fürs "richtige" Übertakten gerüstet bist.

Mit dem Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B Tower Kühler dürften die Temperaturen noch mal gut sinken .. etwa eine A.i.O.-Wasserkühlung, an der du nichts mehr machen müsstest außer einbauen, könnte dir schon noch etwas bringen, allerdings steigt da der Preis unverhältnismäßig zur besseren Kühlung. Auf das Preisniveau beispielsweise eines HR-02-Machos kommen nur WaKüs mit 120- oder 140-mm-Radiatoren (Bsp.: Arctic Liquid Freezer 120 Komplett-Wasserkühlung) .. in der Praxis hast du aber keine großartig besseren Temperaturen, allerdings relativ billiges Material. Da kann dann schon mal die Pumpe surren oder der Lüfter Lärm machen (siehe Kommentare auf Mindfactory).

~Golgomaph

Edit: 
Ach ja, falls du dich doch gegen dass Übertakten entscheiden solltest: Ganz oben verlinkten Thread mal kurz durchlesen!


----------



## Noyis (29. März 2016)

Wow das mit dem Netzteil wusste ich nicht. Sehr guter Tipp. Da hätte ich mal mehr lesen sollen/müssen. Danke.

Der Macho ist ja "nur" 5€ teurer, daran solls also nicht liegen. Aber nur mal aus Neugier, was macht der besser? Oder ich frage mal so, was macht der Cryorig schlechter? Worauf sollte man generell achten?

Habe auch eben noch gesehen, dass Asus auch eine Aktion hat. Werde mir die Bretter mal ansehen. 


Danke für deine Antwort noch mal.


----------



## Golgomaph (29. März 2016)

Also das "besser" ist ja hier ausschließlich auf die Kühlleistung bezogen. Es handelt sich bei beiden Modellen um Tower-Kühler, die Wärme der CPU wird also durch direkten Kontakt mit dem "Kühler-Sockel" über Heat-Pipes abtransportiert, wobei sie die Lamellen, also die vielen dünnen Platten, die an den Heatpipes sitzen, erhitzt. 
Diese geben die Wärme dann an die umliegende Luft ab, durch den großen Lüfter, der alle Lamellen des gesamten Kühlers mit Luft versorgt, wird zunächst die erhitzte Luft zwischen den Lamellen nach hinten weggeblasen. Ein weiterer Effekt ist, dass die "kühlere" Luft, welche der Lüfter am CPU-Kühler ja durch die Front-Lüfter des Gehäuses bekommt, die Lamellen zum Teil abgekühlt werden. 

Profitieren tuen Kühler wie diese von einem größeren Kühlkörper -> mehr Lamellen -> großflächigere Verteilung der Hitze -> weniger Hitze an den einzelnen Lamellen -> besserer Abtransport durch den Lüfter, sowie von einem größeren Lüfter, der durch seine Größe bei gleicher Umdrehungszahl mehr Luft befördern kann -> eventuell geringe Geräuschkulisse (der Lüfter muss logischerweise aber auch mehr "arbeiten")

Dein ausgewähltes Modell hat einen 120x120mm-Lüfter, der Thermalright hat einen 140x140mm-Lüfter .. eventuell ist der also leiser.


----------



## Herbboy (29. März 2016)

Den Cryorig kenn ich nicht, nicht mal den Hersteller - es kann gut sein, dass der deswegen günstiger ist, obwohl er so gut wie ein 40-45€-Markenkühler ist - kann man schwer sagen. hier hast du aber ne recht guter Übersicht im Vergleich mit anderen Kühlern Kurztest Cryorig H7 | Awardfabrik  der scheint also recht gut zu sein, die 3-4 Grad bei Übertaktungs-Spannung und voller Last mehr, die er im Vergleich zB zum Macho hat, machen nix aus. Die Frage wäre nur, ob er dabei dann auch leise ist oder eher lauter... 


Aber übertakten willst du in jedem Falle?


----------



## Noyis (29. März 2016)

Also eigentlich wollte ich es ganz gerne mal ausprobieren. Da ich auch gesehen habe, dass man da schon Leistung raus bekommt. Habe auch ein bisschen verglichen. H Boards kosten ja ca 90-110€ und die K Variante "nur" 15€ mehr. Daher würde es mich nicht so schmerzen. 

Würdest du da eher abraten?


----------



## Herbboy (29. März 2016)

Noyis schrieb:


> Also eigentlich wollte ich es ganz gerne mal ausprobieren. Da ich auch gesehen habe, dass man da schon Leistung raus bekommt. Habe auch ein bisschen verglichen. H Boards kosten ja ca 90-110€ und die K Variante "nur" 15€ mehr. Daher würde es mich nicht so schmerzen.
> 
> Würdest du da eher abraten?


 Nein, das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Du könntest halt für den gleichen Preis auch ein Paket mit un-übertaktbarer Core i7-Technik bekommen, also 8 Threads statt nur 4 wie beim Core i5. Dafür kannst du den 6600k wiederum gut übertakten. 

Und ob es viel bringt, hängt sehr von der Anwendung ab. In Games speziell, vor allem bei höheren Details, spielt die Grafikkarte eine viel größere Rolle, so dass selbst 20% mehr Takt oft nur 5-10% mehr Leistung bringen. In manchen Games sind es dafür aber dann fast die vollen 20% mehr Leistung, in anderen wiederum aber sogar unter 5%.


----------



## Noyis (29. März 2016)

Oh je, ich und Entscheidungen geht eigentlich gar nicht.... 

Ich denke ich werde beim Übertakten bleiben und sollten es doch mal so sein, dass ein i7 sehr viel mehr bringt, werde ich beim nächsten Aufrüsten den dann austauschen oder wie auch immer.


----------

